# Red Green



## Old Hipster (Nov 19, 2013)

Anybody else a fan. I love the guy. A friend of ours, his dad was a real life Red Green, oh the contraptions that man could make.

The Red Green Show is kind of like the flu; not everybody gets it.

http://www.redgreen.com/

And men, remember, if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.


[the "Men Anonymous" pledge, or the Man's Prayer]
 I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess.

We now come to the part of the show called "If it ain't broke, you're not trying!"

All it takes is a little imagination, some mechanical ability, and neighbors who mind their own business.

Be generous with the duct tape, you know; spare the duct tape, spoil the job.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 19, 2013)

I was wondering why I hadn't heard of it....


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 19, 2013)

Our local PBS station used to run the program. It was one of the many series they would use to do their pledge drives. 

That's how I became a fan of Blackadder, Red Dwarf, Fawlty Towers, and Monty Python. We also used to get a Canadian station back in the days of antenna TV, so I am no stranger to Benny Hill and Wayne and Shuster either.

Our local library has Red Green DVDs, does you library do anything like that? that's how I watch a lot of TV programs, wait and get the complete sets from the County Library.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2013)

I remember seeing him either on PBS or a cable program, interesting character, lol!


----------



## That Guy (Nov 19, 2013)

I love Red Green!


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 19, 2013)

I really love Harold too!


----------



## TICA (Nov 19, 2013)

Red Green has been around for years here (Canada).   We had a fellow at work that for his birthday, we put in the Red Green fan club.  lol

I don't think he is still making the show although the re-runs are still out there.    He is quite the character!


----------

